# A few from my trip to Inverness



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mt younger brother and wife have just received a new member to their family, a lovely wee lass called Savannah who was born on Thursday.
I drove up to Inverness on Saturday afternoon and stayed over then drove home this morning......in a blizzard!!

Anyway, here's a few pics.

*Savannah, my new Niece:*









*My brothers dog, Shakira:*


















These snowy one's were taken by the wife on the Fuji S5500 which I keep in the car for such occasions:

*The road just south of Aviemore:*



























It took us 4 hours to get back to Fife, averaging 42mph. Once we hit Pitlochry, the snow was gone!

Gary


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW some scary conditions, still looks fun though..........:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

If I'd had the Evo, it may have been fun, but with the 520D with RWD and sports tyres, it was bloody frightening, thank god for traction control!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cool pictures!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Cute baby 

Cute dog lol worthy of 2 pics

I'm not suprised it took you a long time getting back in those conditions


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Brilliant Pics mate, I am from Inversneck originally and my mum still stays in Boswell Road.

The A9 is well known up there as the road to hell, for obvious reasons, Slochd and Dromochter being prime examples of snowy hellishness!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Brilliant Pics mate, I am from Inversneck originally and my mum still stays in Boswell Road.
> 
> The A9 is well known up there as the road to hell, for obvious reasons, Slochd and Dromochter being prime examples of snowy hellishness!!!!


Always wondered how you pronounce Slochd? Is it Slod, Sloched, Slock or slow?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Always wondered how you pronounce Slochd? Is it Slod, Sloched, Slock or slow?


Invernessians refer to it as the "Sloch" just as it sounds with a silent D !!

Can't believe both you and I are sitting infront of the computer going " SLOCH" !!!!!!!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice clean images Gary!:thumbs:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> It took us 4 hours to get back to Fife, averaging 42mph. Once we hit Pitlochry, the snow was gone!
> 
> Gary


great pic s of baby and dog , and the rd on A9 .Was born in pitlochry and done many miles on these rds . then was moved to be a city boy  one day be back :thumb:
andy


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice mate, what lense was used for the first dog shot?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

brad mole said:


> very nice mate, what lense was used for the first dog shot?


Nikon 17-55 f2.8


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I drove back from inverness to edinburgh yesterday as well.
Took me around 2 hours 40 mins 
Gotta love that quattro


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Invernessians refer to it as the "Sloch" just as it sounds with a silent D !!
> 
> Can't believe both you and I are sitting infront of the computer going " SLOCH" !!!!!!!


:lolassed it many times and always wondered.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Some good pics mate


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great pics Gary. I'm sure the sister appreciated some proper pics for their collection.

I'm sure the VO enjoyed those roads :doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was up in inverness on saturday afternoon. :lol: went to that cafe Girvans or whatever it was called - we were doing about 40 the whole way past Elgin, bloody shocking road. Too thin to be a dual carriageway but too thick for single lanes..

nice pics, i like the dog


----------

